# Maltese shedding?



## Spoiledbella (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi all! Lately we find Bella's hair on our clothes. I was told that Maltese don't shed? She is now 6 months and sometimes we let her in the couch and no noticeable hairs on the couch but then when I check my couch blanket it has little white hairs


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

While they don't shed, there are hairs that fall out or break off. It's like human hair when you brush your hair or take a shower.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh yes! I have hair all over my clothes and furniture. It isn't the same as shedding...which can be an enormous amount of fur. But, loose hair is a fact of life with a Maltese. I once took care of a friend's greyhound, that very short haired dog left so much hair when she was shedding that I can't even describe it. One ride in my car took hours to vacuum.


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

It's the same thing that happen to me everytime I hug him.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I brush Elon in the morning and at night. There's allot of hair in his brush but after that he's good. I'm not a fan of dog hair...hmm so I have a long haired dog lol


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't see that kind of hair but I brush mine every morning. There is a small amount of hair that comes out in the brush.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We hardly ever lose hair---just a wee bit when we brush. Shedding is normal for dogs but it is different---2 X a year & massive amounts each time! It may also be that your pup is getting the adult coat somewhat early?? 
Some health issues cause loss of hair/fur---so keep an eye out & if it doesn't stop I would ask the vet to have a look---maybe thyroid issues, but most likely not.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

It may also differ between cottony vs silky Maltese coats. Daisy is cottony so it gets more tangled. I think with cottony coats you can expect a bit more fallout but that's a guess. I can't tell from your pictures what kind of coat he has.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't recall ever finding dog hair on my clothes, only in the brush after I groom them.


----------



## lolasmommy (Aug 9, 2017)

Could be the food, try finding your dog a high quality food. It has so much to do with their hair and health.


----------



## Wemaltese (Aug 23, 2017)

Spoiledbella said:


> Hi all! Lately we find Bella's hair on our clothes. I was told that Maltese don't shed? She is now 6 months and sometimes we let her in the couch and no noticeable hairs on the couch but then when I check my couch blanket it has little white hairs


Hi clearly you have never shared your home with a pug or an alaskan Malemute even a tiny Pomerinian lol. They would drive you insane. My pug would sneeze and fur would fly, I couldn't wear anything that attracted fur like velvet or cords. After I'd wash her balnkets fur would still be on the blankets and the washing machine. I had to clean the drum out myself. It' been rwo months since she passed away ( I still can't say her name not yet) and I still keep finding tufts of her fur here and there and I swipe the floor every morning. I love Maltese but the main reason I got one is becasue they shed very little. I can't live without a doggie companion but I was sure the next one would have to come from the non shedding group. My granny had a Maltese, my breeder friend had a litter so it was a match made in heaven. It truly was because in my country Maltese dogs are not popular right now. Most people go for yorkies or ShiTzu's or Cavalier King Charles Spaniels (another shedding nightmare). I would give anything to see her again but she was back breaking work to keep the apartment relatively fur free and some rooms were out of bounds for her.


----------

